# My boys introduction :) Tons of pictures!



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Since I've finally realized that Dylan and Rocky do not like each other, I decided to introduce Rocky to the two baby males I'm keeping. Dylan does not seem to like other rats, and seems happier to be by himself. As long as he gets his shoulder rides and cuddles every day from mom, he's a happy dude. 

So the introductions went GREAT! Rocky loves the babies and the babies love Rocky. They will definitely keep Rocky young. Lol. So here are some pictures of Rocky(PEW), Tanner(fawn berk), and Bear(black berk). I love my boys.  

Mom is not a jungle gym! 









Playing and climbing over each other..









Licking each other..









Rocky's favorite spot..Mommy's lap. 









Tanner trying to lick Rocky..









Rocky and Bear..Soo cute!









I thought this pic was hilarious..Rocky walking over Tanner!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

What great colors your crew have! I bet Rocky's just thrilled with the new babies. Glad everything went well!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rocky looks HUGE beside those babies! and i agree what a diverse and adorable group!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww they are so sweet looking.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Awww very cute. I love the superman bottoms too!


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

lol i love the last pic
tanner looks miffed lol


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

The babies will definitely keep Rocky young. It's nice, when he's around the babies, he acts more energetic and happy. It's going to be such a positive thing for him since his brother passed away. I'm excited, I'm finishing decorating their cage, and then they'll be together.


----------



## Carlin (Feb 11, 2008)

Your rats are cute! (And I think I have those same pants!!!) :lol:


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

They are cute! As for diverse... I prefer two colors XD Black... and white. LOL

That's about how the intro with my girls went... everyone was OK with eachother right off, not a drop of blood.


----------



## mells-bells (May 17, 2008)

Aww The black one looks like my ratty boy pepper


----------

